# Meet Addo



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello 

This is my new baby rat, Addo. He is 6 weeks old and very adventurous. I just bought him a LEASH of all things, because as much as he likes sitting on my shoulders, he's probably a bit too curious about holes in the walls.


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

What a beautiful rat!


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

he is such a cutie!!!


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

He is so cute!  I love his face....does the leash you bought fit him? If so what kind of leash did you get....I was thinking about getting one but I wasn't sure if it would fit my rat.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Maybe if you get him started on the leash that young, you'll get a rat who will put up with it as an adult! I've had no luck introducing it to my adults.

And he's a cutie.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

awwww, what a beautiful coloring!
Husky is it? always admired those.
well, congrats!


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

what a cutie pie


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

aww, he's such an adorable baby!

and i bought that tacky orangey leash from petco for picasso, but she's still not big enough for it and i'm not sure if she ever will be. i put sock-sweaters on her though, and although she usually shrugs them off in a couple minutes, i'm hoping it will help to leash her in the future.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

He's a husky, yeah. He's actually quite big!

I bought a plan nylon leash from Ebay, it's an XXS ferret/rat harness/leash. I don't know if it will fit him yet, I'll find out when I receive it on Friday. I sincerely doubt he'll like it, but hopefully he'll get used to it.

Thanks for all the lovely comments guys!


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

I just love his colour. Never seen a Husky coloured rat b4. I'm thinking about getting a harness myself but they all look to big. I might just get one to try it on my rats to see who it fits.


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

What a pretty.


----------

